# Filmmaking or Screenwriting in Europe



## henr1kk (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a 20yr old Portuguese student, currently studying Sound & Image (a mixture of cinema, sound and digital arts) and I'm looking for a Masters degree in Filmmaking or Screenwriting.

At first, I thought about going to FAMU in Prague but a lot of people told me the Masters course is given in czech and that turned me off a little bit.
I ended up deciding to go to the UK (mainly because every "big" university in the USA is way out of my price range, I think) and right now I'm trying to decide between NFTS's Directing Fiction MA or LFS's Screenwriting MA (coupled with a few directing workshops).
My objective was to go to LFS's Filmmaking MA but their scholarships require that students prove they've been living in the UK for 3 years prior to the admission date. Without the scholarship, that course is more than I can afford.
So, I wanted to hear from you, the film student community, and I wanted to know what you think about these schools and about their programmes.
Also, I know LFS has an all-inclusive tuition. Is NFTS the same or will I have to pay for equipment, film stock, etc?

If you know of a modestly priced, good quality filmmaking school in Europe or the USA, please tell me! I'm looking to go abroad and I haven't decided to which country yet. So any suggestions are welcome.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Andriy Pryymachenko (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi there!
I actually plan to apply for the LFS Screenwriting as well.
I listed some of the schools over here:
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/2731007895


----------



## henr1kk (Jan 22, 2009)

Andriy,
I've been reading your thread and I've made up my mind.
I think I'll try to get into the NFTS (Directing Fiction MA) and, if I don't get in, I'll try the Screenwriting MA at LFS coupled with some directing workshops.

Is it really that hard getting into the NFTS? I'm building up a portfolio with some of my best shorts, screenplays, film treatments, stills and short stories but I still have a year or so to make some new stuff. Is it harder for a non-UK student to get in?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 27, 2019)

There's a good new article on the site about this:









						The 12 Best International Film Schools
					

The best film schools outside of the US



					www.filmschool.org


----------

